# NGM - An Epic Journey to PRSi Island (56k plays an SE before Riffer sets it up)



## themike (May 7, 2011)

So this is a long time in coming. The reason these guitars are lumped together is because as soon as I got the first one, before I could even take pictures I was planning on how to acquire number 2. 

Basically the story starts out years ago. 13 years old, walking around guitar center only to look up the wall filled with Maryland's finest pieces. The PRS wall was like Omec from Legends Of The Hidden Temple talking to me, telling me its told tales of beautiful woods and tonal conquests that would take me years to truly appreciate. 

Fast forward to now, 23, and years of playing high end Ibanez, Music Man and Custom ESP's. I've always been happy with my gear choices, but a long conversation with Emil reignited my desire. I instantly found myself on the PRS youtube channel, watching each video a dozen times and sitting in awe at the process of building a guitar. I can honestly tell you that I feel in the love with company before even recently playing an instrument. The attention to detail, the passion of every worker in every step of the process and the unbelievable family vibe the company gives off made me appreciate them even more. Then.....then I got one. 

In an epic trade, I found myself with a beautiful PRS Custom 24 in Whale Blue with a 10 top from SS.org's very own Adam of Angels. After wiping down the drool, I played it. The Wide-Thin neck is amazing. Its just as fast as my Petrucci neck, but feels meatier in the sense that my chording comes much easier on it. 
























Within a week I found myself trying to wheel and deal the rest of my arsenal. Ibanez S prestige.....EBMM Petrucci...... ESP M..... goners. 
I found a member on BaM looking to trade for my Petrucci for this lovely Custom 22. This baby has a Wide-Fat neck, GORGEOUSSSSSSS wood grains (especially on the back and neck) and also smells like vanilla. 
The thing I like about the PRS necks is that I can play the wide-thin, then instantly switch to the wide-fat without any issues. You can feel the difference, but it's nothing that will set you back. 






















Number 4 (we'll talk about 3 last), well came towards the end of this 4 week rampage. I picked this baby up from our very own MattsMusic from his store (he is an authorized retailer for PRS). He really goes out of his way to work things out including free 1-day FedEx shipping, an SS.org discount and even financing if you need it. My ESP Eclipse, which was my main stage guitar, left me craving a singlecut shape. The top on this sucked me. The Tremonti pickups are really nice! The bridge is even hotter than the Duncan Invader I had in the ESP. 
















And here's number 3. She's a diamond in the rough but thats what excites me. I got her without pickups and in rough shape for a price that reflects the condition. Luckily nothing surpasses the clear coat. The plan for this baby is going to be special with planning help from a friend of mine. I think you'll approve, but it's going to take some time 



















My studio looks like backstage at a concert now and quite frankly I'm OK with that. I have a 6505 for rehearsal purposes with the band so I can keep the fun toys at home except for shows. 






















PRS Cases are AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEE - but where the heck can I store them?! 







I'd love to tell you my collection is complete, but I would probably be lying to you. It's not until now that I began looking at these things as art. My old guitars were always beautiful, but solely for my playing. I find myself looking at these tops, and inlays and just thinking of their journey from raw product to finished product. I appreciate other companies for sure, but EVERYTHING about these are for me. 

Also - before you all jizz yourself, if there is one thing I can stress, it's that if you work hard, and *plan smart*, you can get any gear you want. I don't have a crazy job, and my family is your run of the mill working family but ever since I got a job at 14, I've smartly saved and invested in gear. Trading is your friend, you'll gradually move up until you can get whatever you want. I started with a Line6 combo and a $100 Ibanez - its turned into this.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 7, 2011)

Wow...Those are all just beautiful, even the last one. Any hint on what you'll do with it?


----------



## poopyalligator (May 7, 2011)

Damn dude! Nice PRS collection.


----------



## themike (May 7, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Wow...Those are all just beautiful, even the last one. Any hint on what you'll do with it?



If I say too much I think it will give it away, but it'll be a nice overhaul and the color on the top should look amazing. What I will tell you is that I plan on using her as my main axe live, so as far as electronics I'll be giving her a set of Bareknuckles (probably aftermarths) along with a Graphtech GHOST system. I'm going to drill a single hole under the saddles in the trem plate so that you don't see ANY of the piezo wires either. Should be clean and mean my friends


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 7, 2011)

My mate has a custom 22 platinum he let me play a lot, and it's fucking amazing. Such a huge tone. I desperately want a PRS one day, probably a swamp ash special or hollowbody.

Congrats on your fine collection.


----------



## jordanky (May 7, 2011)

Love it dude. I just got my first PRS about two months ago and since then, I've gotten a Swamp Ash Special, and I am now trying to figure out how to get rid of all my other guitars and get more PRSi... Congrats dude!


----------



## Miek (May 7, 2011)

The Custom 24 in whale blue is basically the pinnacle of PRS to me. I fell in love with one many years ago, and I intend to consummate that love someday.

By that I mean I'm going to buy a custom 24 in whale blue
Don't get any weird ideas


----------



## themike (May 7, 2011)

Miek said:


> The Custom 24 in whale blue is basically the pinnacle of PRS to me. I fell in love with one many years ago, and I intend to consummate that love someday.
> 
> By that I mean I'm going to buy a custom 24 in whale blue
> Don't get any weird ideas


----------



## hypermagic (May 7, 2011)

Truly a gentleman's stable, there.


----------



## yellowv (May 7, 2011)

The first one was mine wasn't it? Funny that were doing almost the opposite. Once I got my first JP I was hooked. Now I'm down to 1 PRS and awaiting the 3rd EBMM which will be here next week. I actually was looking to trade off the last PRS as well, but I think I'll keep it now for a little variety. As for that royal blue other than having no pickups it doesn't look bad at all. I would throw a nice set of pickups in there with a 3 way ASAP. Even if you have plans down the road for it. At least you'll get it playable now.


----------



## themike (May 7, 2011)

yellowv said:


> The first one was mine wasn't it? Funny that were doing almost the opposite. Once I got my first JP I was hooked. Now I'm down to 1 PRS and awaiting the 3rd EBMM which will be here next week. I actually was looking to trade off the last PRS as well, but I think I'll keep it now for a little variety. As for that royal blue other than having no pickups it doesn't look bad at all. I would throw a nice set of pickups in there with a 3 way ASAP. Even if you have plans down the road for it. At least you'll get it playable now.




haha yeah - and don't think your artist isn't on my radar either


----------



## Miek (May 7, 2011)

yellowv said:


> The first one was mine wasn't it? Funny that were doing almost the opposite. Once I got my first JP I was hooked. Now I'm down to 1 PRS and awaiting the 3rd EBMM which will be here next week. I actually was looking to trade off the last PRS as well, but I think I'll keep it now for a little variety. As for that royal blue other than having no pickups it doesn't look bad at all. I would throw a nice set of pickups in there with a 3 way ASAP. Even if you have plans down the road for it. At least you'll get it playable now.



The five way rotary club has its eyes on you in case of any future transgressions of our scripture


----------



## yellowv (May 7, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> haha yeah - and don't think your artist isn't on my radar either



You should try and get it. It's a hell of a guitar. Although it has the wide/fat neck which is a good deal beefier. It's a tone monster though.


----------



## themike (May 7, 2011)

yellowv said:


> You should try and get it. It's a hell of a guitar. Although it has the wide/fat neck which is a good deal beefier. It's a tone monster though.



Nice! My vintage natural custom 22 has a wide fat - I almost think I play better on a W/F although I prefer the W/T. The Tremonti I have has the 2011 "Pattern Thin" which is a perfect meet in the middle.


----------



## yellowv (May 7, 2011)

Miek said:


> The five way rotary club has its eyes on you in case of any future transgressions of our scripture



F the 5 way rotary club. Here is my last remaining PRS and yes the 5 way rotary has been removed 




How bout this one?


----------



## snowblind56 (May 7, 2011)

I did the same exact thing this month. I traded my Ibanez Universe for a PRS Singlecut Trem Ten Top. Instantly addicted. I then got a Standard 24 from Nick at the Axe Palace and I nabbed a CE24 of ebay.

Seriously, your collection won't be complete until you get a CE24. I dig it more than the Standard 24 or the Singlecut.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 7, 2011)

They sure know how to make beautiful guitars.


----------



## Djent (May 7, 2011)

10 top + 5 way rotary + trem = the only PRS that I will buy

Nice axes, BTW


----------



## themike (May 7, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> Seriously, your collection won't be complete until you get a CE24. I dig it more than the Standard 24 or the Singlecut.


I actually had a super beat up CE years ago for a short period of time that was cool, but I'm addicted to birds which wasn't available on the CE normally. Definitely cool guitars for sure though! I can't even begin to think what I would want next - maybe some talent? 




scherzo1928 said:


> They sure know how to make beautiful guitars.


Ugh it's unfair. I mean picking one of these up I instantly stare at the wood for minutes. You can tell the quality of the wood is just unreal. I'd love to personally visit the wood library, maybe at Experience 2011.




onetimeoneplace said:


> 10 top + 5 way rotary + trem = the only PRS that I will buy
> 
> Nice axes, BTW



Thanks! The 5 way is cool, but on my 22 I have a 3 way with push pull which yields some pretty sweet results also!


----------



## InTheRavensName (May 8, 2011)

...Mother of God. You've won.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 8, 2011)

awesome man. I'd love to get a PRS but I really need a maple fretboard, and I dont see many of them with maple fretboards under like $5k. They really need to make a nice mid-tier model with maple, in the CE 24 range or so.

I'll most likely get a Carvin CT624 instead to fill my PRS-type carved top gas, but its a shame the bodyshape isnt as nice as the PRS bodyshape. 

PRS bodyshape (doublecut) is pure class.


----------



## youshy (May 8, 2011)

I literally would sleep with Custom 22, it's so beautiful! Your topic gave me food for thought


----------



## Jinogalpa (May 8, 2011)

congrats PRS are beautiful guitars and are the only one who sound even nicer


----------



## SYLrules88 (May 8, 2011)

wow, incredible collection!! ive never seen a tremonti model in that finish before. i think only within the last few years did they become available in more than just a few finishes. i bought the tremonti bridge pup late last year and im absolutely loving it! i really need to get its matching neck mate.


----------



## snowblind56 (May 8, 2011)

NickCormier said:


> awesome man. I'd love to get a PRS but I really need a maple fretboard, and I dont see many of them with maple fretboards under like $5k. They really need to make a nice mid-tier model with maple, in the CE 24 range or so.
> 
> I'll most likely get a Carvin CT624 instead to fill my PRS-type carved top gas, but its a shame the bodyshape isnt as nice as the PRS bodyshape.
> 
> PRS bodyshape (doublecut) is pure class.



PRS does do maple. PRS Guitars | NF3


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

SYLrules88 said:


> wow, incredible collection!! ive never seen a tremonti model in that finish before. i think only within the last few years did they become available in more than just a few finishes. i bought the tremonti bridge pup late last year and im absolutely loving it! i really need to get its matching neck mate.



Thanks man, the color is called "Fire Red Burst" and it's definietly one of the newer colors. The V12 finish on the new models look and feel amazing, but this color really helps bring out the wood character. I know! PRS pickups are way better than I would have imagined, usually I'm use to buying a new guitar and having to change out the pick ups but these guys really got their act together. The tremonti's are pretty darn hot but still have clear, warm character. You won't be dissapointed with the neck 




Jinogalpa said:


> congrats PRS are beautiful guitars and are the only one who sound even nicer



Yeah man - its great. I love playing these guitars without amps too, the wood is so pure it sounds resonates like an acoustic haha




youshy said:


> I literally would sleep with Custom 22, it's so beautiful! Your topic gave me food for thought


 
Do it. You wont regret it 



NickCormier said:


> awesome man. I'd love to get a PRS but I really need a maple fretboard, and I dont see many of them with maple fretboards under like $5k. They really need to make a nice mid-tier model with maple, in the CE 24 range or so.
> 
> I'll most likely get a Carvin CT624 instead to fill my PRS-type carved top gas, but its a shame the bodyshape isnt as nice as the PRS bodyshape.
> 
> PRS bodyshape (doublecut) is pure class.



Like he said they have a couple models that have it but they aren't run of the mill models, having special pickup configurations. All I can say is if you have your heart set on one, start saving up because honestly, you'll never be *as* happy settling on something other than what you want. If you like Carvin go for it, but if you want a PRS - save up for the PRS. These are guitars that will last you forever, can be passed down to your children, or even sold for close to ,if not more, than what you paid for it. You'll never regret it


----------



## adrock (May 8, 2011)

damn mike, making POWER moves 

congrats, sick guitars


----------



## Riffer (May 8, 2011)

Awesome guitars man! Maybe I'm retarded, but I don't get the reference to me and the SE's in the thread title


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

Riffer said:


> Awesome guitars man! Maybe I'm retarded, but I don't get the reference to me and the SE's in the thread title



I know, i just realized you don't set up the SE's, you just test them. Failed attempt at humor for sure hahah


----------



## Riffer (May 8, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> I know, i just realized you don't set up the SE's, you just test them. Failed attempt at humor for sure hahah


 Well setting them up is part of the test so you are right, I do set them up. I just dont understand the way it's written.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 8, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> PRS does do maple. PRS Guitars | NF3



i meant like a CE 24 model with maple.. im not into black, pickguards, 22 frets or bolt ons.


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

Riffer said:


> Well setting them up is part of the test so you are right, I do set them up. I just dont understand the way it's written.



Because getting a guitar that hasn't been set up, tested and blessed by you would probably stink as much as using a 56k! But using a fast connection would be like getting a freshly set up SE


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (May 8, 2011)

Oh, sweet baby Jesus. That brings a tear to my eye. Awesome guitars!


----------



## Riffer (May 8, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Because getting a guitar that hasn't been set up, tested and blessed by you would probably stink as much as using a 56k! But using a fast connection would be like getting a freshly set up SE


 Haha, OK I get it now. Thanks for the compliment on the set up job by the way. I try my best to make 'em play nice


----------



## snowblind56 (May 8, 2011)

NickCormier said:


> i meant like a CE 24 model with maple.. im not into black, pickguards, 22 frets or bolt ons.



The CE is a bolt on.


----------



## Opion (May 8, 2011)

I literally said "Oh my god!" by the time I reached your red Singlecut - amazing collection dude.

Curious as to the differences between the Petrucci? Do you find these guitars superior or they just fit you way better? I love both but am scheming to shell out some moolah for a JP...a custom 24 has been in the back of my head for quite some time though.

Beautiful collection dude.


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

Opion said:


> I literally said "Oh my god!" by the time I reached your red Singlecut - amazing collection dude.
> 
> Curious as to the differences between the Petrucci? Do you find these guitars superior or they just fit you way better? I love both but am scheming to shell out some moolah for a JP...a custom 24 has been in the back of my head for quite some time though.
> 
> Beautiful collection dude.



Thanks man! The petrucci was great but I have to favor the PRS for sure. The wide-thin neck PRS offers is as fast as the Ernie Ball but has a little more meat to it which is perfect. I also hated the DiMarzio pickups that came with it. The EB was comfortable but sometimes I felt like it was only really comfortable played SUPER high up on the strap live haha

I also am a sucker for beautiful tops which is only available on the BFR. Sadly I think the JP6 body is nicer than the BFR's and also a nicer neck (i didn't like the BFR's finished neck).


----------



## yellowv (May 8, 2011)

It's really all personal preference. I LOVE PRS. They look great, sound great, play great and are built great. However once I played BFR EBMM stuff I was hooked. I would put them in the same league buildwise, but I definately prefer the playability of the EBMM. I have my first non BFR EBMM on the way, much like the one Mike traded off. I will see how it holds up to the PRS for me, but I'm sure it's stellar as well.


----------



## soliloquy (May 8, 2011)

that 22 and tremonti are FAPulous!


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 8, 2011)

Holy shit! 
You've just acquired two of my dream guitars... PRS Tremonti model and whale blue Custom 24! I'm feeling extremely jealous here!
Congrats on the awesome scores


----------



## technomancer (May 8, 2011)

Holy shit, epic set of scores is epic


----------



## HighGain510 (May 8, 2011)

Hmmm could you check the hang tag on that Vintage Natural one for me please? If the DOB on it was 5/10 I'm a little upset as I *think* that was a guitar I was in line for.


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> that 22 and tremonti are FAPulous!



Wait, you know these are PRS right?


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

s_k_mullins said:


> Holy shit!
> You've just acquired two of my dream guitars... PRS Tremonti model and whale blue Custom 24! I'm feeling extremely jealous here!
> Congrats on the awesome scores



Thanks man! You'll nail them soon enough 




technomancer said:


> Holy shit, epic set of scores is epic


 
haha thanks man! It just kept snow balling into this 




HighGain510 said:


> Hmmm could you check the hang tag on that Vintage Natural one for me please? If the DOB on it was 5/10 I'm a little upset as I *think* that was a guitar I was in line for.


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

Dibs on the Tremonti if you ever sell it!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 8, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


>








Well, PLEASE before you go/if you go to sell that, hit me up first. It was born on my birthday and I was in line to buy it from that doucher on BAM but I guess he decided against that when I turned him down on trading for my Navarro (which sold for $2K, guy must have thought I was dumb... ) Love that finish and have always wanted a PRS with my birthdate so when I saw this originally MONTHS ago (came from a kid in Canada, that's why I was hesitant to buy it since he sounded like he was hurting for cash, NOT a good recipe for the buyer! ) I wished I had grabbed it but the guy took it off the table then traded it to the BAM guy. Enjoy them all man, every single one is a stunner!


----------



## soliloquy (May 8, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Wait, you know these are PRS right?



i never denied them to being beautiful instruments  i just dont like how majority of them play and sound. but arguably THE best looking guitars out there (dont like their pick guard ones though ) 

and the tremonti is one of my all time favorite guitars out there. maybe in the top 3 actually. 

however, from what i've seen, the tremonti feels and plays much different than most of PRS guitars. cant put my finger on it, but its a PERFECT guitar! 

and unfortunetly, i dont think i'd ever be able to afford a tremonti, or justify spending that much on it, so i may just get a SC trem, and slap some tremonti pickups on it or something.


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Enjoy them all man, every single one is a stunner!



Dude thats a crazy story! I will most certainly keep you in mind for sure. 






soliloquy said:


> and unfortunetly, i dont think i'd ever be able to afford a tremonti, or justify spending that much on it, so i may just get a SC trem, and slap some tremonti pickups on it or something.



Hmmmm - thats wierd, I think the Tremonti is cheaper than the regular SC models! Your looking $2500 out the door brand new for a non-10 top. They do have a really great neck, its the Pattern Thin and feels amazing.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 8, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Dude thats a crazy story! I will most certainly keep you in mind for sure.



Thanks man!  My birthday is Tuesday!   I keed, I keed! That Tremonti is sexy as hell too, one of my favorite PRS models for sure!


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Dude thats a crazy story! I will most certainly keep you in mind for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2500 for a tremonti!?

I could have sworn they were more expensive than that.
Thanks for the G.A.S., ya prick.


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

Curt said:


> 2500 for a tremonti!?
> 
> I could have sworn they were more expensive than that.
> Thanks for the G.A.S., ya prick.



Yeah your looking at 2500 for a standard and 2900 for a 10-top. Its not too outrageous ! Goodluck with the GAS


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah your looking at 2500 for a standard and 2900 for a 10-top. Its not too outrageous ! Goodluck with the GAS



as much as i'd like a 10-top, I could live with a standard.

I just wish PRS would offer Floyds on more of their guitars, as i'm a floyd whore.


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

Curt said:


> as much as i'd like a 10-top, I could live with a standard.
> 
> I just wish PRS would offer Floyds on more of their guitars, as i'm a floyd whore.



PRS's "PTC" department will install a floyd for you in ANY PRS model


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

At what cost, I wonder.. if it wouldn't cost too much more than the 10 top option, i'd gun for a tremonti standard + a floyd.


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

Curt said:


> At what cost, I wonder.. if it wouldn't cost too much more than the 10 top option, i'd gun for a tremonti standard + a floyd.



From what I've been told smaller jobs like that are affordable! A total refinish might cost you an arm and a leg but that shouldn't be too bad!


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> From what I've been told smaller jobs like that are affordable! A total refinish might cost you an arm and a leg but that shouldn't be too bad!



hell, I wouldn't mind paying a fairly sizable price for having them professionally install a Floyd. I don't think many a place would do a better job, especially on a PRS. lol

+rep for you, you've helped me out a lot today!


----------



## themike (May 8, 2011)

Curt said:


> hell, I wouldn't mind paying a fairly sizable price for having them professionally install a Floyd. I don't think many a place would do a better job, especially on a PRS. lol
> 
> +rep for you, you've helped me out a lot today!



Thanks!, no problem man. I spend too much time on the PRS forums haha Hope you really look into it though because that would a really sick axe and quite unique!


----------



## snowblind56 (May 8, 2011)

Curt said:


> At what cost, I wonder.. if it wouldn't cost too much more than the 10 top option, i'd gun for a tremonti standard + a floyd.



I just called them the other day about the same thing. 

$400, you provide the hardware. Not too bad, not too great either. At least you have the peace of mind that PRS did it for you, not someone at the local shop that may or may not do a good job.

I'd love a CE24 with a Floyd.


----------



## Curt (May 8, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Thanks!, no problem man. I spend too much time on the PRS forums haha Hope you really look into it though because that would a really sick axe and quite unique!



It will probably be my one and only axe by the time I get the money for it, but just thinking about it. 

I still find myself wondering why I haven't signed up there.


----------



## soliloquy (May 9, 2011)

idk, the tremonti i want has a trem on it. so those on ebay are quiet expensive. but the prs singlecuts with trems (i forgot the name of them, but the ones with either solid colors with carved binding, or no binding) usually can be had for about a thousand-1500ish on ebay and guitar center used. sometimes even cheaper.


----------



## Curt (May 9, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> I just called them the other day about the same thing.
> 
> $400, you provide the hardware. Not too bad, not too great either. At least you have the peace of mind that PRS did it for you, not someone at the local shop that may or may not do a good job.
> 
> I'd love a CE24 with a Floyd.



so just under 600 bucks(Gotoh Floyd's like suhr uses are like 130-ish I think)
with the 2548 price tag on the tremonti's getting a floyd installed on it would be expensive, but all at the same time it wouldn't even be but 100 dollars more than a 10 top, and I can live without the most gorgeous maple top in the world, but as i've said... i'm a floyd whore. Then again, i've never gave the PRS trems a fair shake...



soliloquy said:


> idk, the tremonti i want has a trem on it. so those on ebay are quiet expensive. but the prs singlecuts with trems (i forgot the name of them, but the ones with either solid colors with carved binding, or no binding) usually can be had for about a thousand-1500ish on ebay and guitar center used. sometimes even cheaper.



I'm willing to pay as much as I have to for my dream guitar, within reason of course....

I don't think i'd ever pay 10 grand for a guitar unless a windfall of cash just turns up out of nowhere. 

but a tad over 3k is a realistic price for the guitar i've been wanting my entire life exactly as I envisioned it.


----------



## themike (May 9, 2011)

Curt said:


> but a tad over 3k is a realistic price for the guitar i've been wanting my entire life exactly as I envisioned it.



If you wanted Im sure you could find a nice Tremonti for $1500 used in flawless condition, but again thats up to you!


----------



## Curt (May 9, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> If you wanted Im sure you could find a nice Tremonti for $1500 used in flawless condition, but again thats up to you!



Yeah, i'm pretty sure I could. going used would be the option i'd go for if I can find one of the 2011's in a good color used(charcoal burst, black slate, angry larry or fire red burst) i'd definitely go the used route, but the only used one's i've seen are the 2010 or previous year plain black ones, and I have enough black guitars.


----------



## budda (May 10, 2011)

Gorgeous collection! I especially dig that blue Custom 22.

I want everything you have with 22 frets on it


----------



## themike (May 10, 2011)

budda said:


> Gorgeous collection! I especially dig that blue Custom 22.
> 
> I want everything you have with 22 frets on it


 
ha thanks man. It won't be blue for much longer


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 10, 2011)

So much win! Lovely guitars man!


----------



## themike (May 10, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> So much win! Lovely guitars man!


 
Thanks dude I appreciate it! Its great because I love them all, I don't really favor one over the other so they get a fair rotation haha


----------



## themike (May 25, 2011)

Just keeping everything contained in this thread, Blue # 3 goes out next week to begin it's refinish journey


----------



## jordanky (May 25, 2011)

Keep us posted! I'm stoked dude. I know how you're going to feel, ironically I just got my blue CU22 back from a small repair/refinish yesterday. Looking forward to seeing what comes of this!


----------



## themike (May 26, 2011)

jordanky said:


> Keep us posted! I'm stoked dude. I know how you're going to feel, ironically I just got my blue CU22 back from a small repair/refinish yesterday. Looking forward to seeing what comes of this!


 
You got it - I think everyone on this forum will be stoked on it once they realize what it is but until then, I SHALL NOT REVEAL THE PLAN  haha


----------



## sell2792 (May 26, 2011)

I've always thought PRS's were nice, but I never really gave em' much thought or played many...

Lets put it this way, after going through this thread and checking the PRS site, I'm going to GC today just to play some.
I'm in love.


I wish to God that this didn't have EMG's...


----------



## THEE HAMMER (May 26, 2011)

that tremonti is a work of art, those bridge pickups are hot but have excellent harmonics.


----------



## themike (May 26, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> I wish to God that this didn't have EMG's...


 
Luckily this "god" you speak of allows you to swap out the pick ups  I always tell people if its what you want, then its worth tinkering to get. 





THEE HAMMER said:


> that tremonti is a work of art, those bridge pickups are hot but have excellent harmonics.


 
Yeah man, I was really surprised with the Tremonti pickups. Definietly hot but still very clear. And then with the seperate volumes and tone controls you can roll off and get a decently wide range of sounds.


----------



## sell2792 (May 26, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Luckily this "god" you speak of allows you to swap out the pick ups  I always tell people if its what you want, then its worth tinkering to get.


 
Isn't the extra space from the EMG routes a little prohibitive? Forgive my lack of knowledge, but I've never switched a guitar from actives to passives.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 26, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Isn't the extra space from the EMG routes a little prohibitive? Forgive my lack of knowledge, but I've never switched a guitar from actives to passives.



6-string EMG's are the same size as their passive counterparts.


----------



## themike (May 26, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> 6-string EMG's are the same size as their passive counterparts.


 
 this man speaks the truth.


----------



## themike (Jun 28, 2011)

So instead of jumping right in to the refinish of #3, I'm waiting for someone special's schedule to open up to handle it. In the mean time - I just bought down a deposit on a *wickeddddddddd* 513


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 28, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> You got it - I think everyone on this forum will be stoked on it once they realize what it is but until then, I SHALL NOT REVEAL THE PLAN  haha



If you swirl it I'm putting you on my ignore list.


----------



## themike (Jun 28, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> If you swirl it I'm putting you on my ignore list.


 
Oh man imagine a PRS swirl?  haha 

Don't worry, its not a swirl


----------



## themike (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm really bad with keeping secrets so here's the dealers photo of my new 513






2011 513 - 10 Top, 1 Piece Quilt in BLACK muthafuggin GOLD


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 28, 2011)

ZOMG!!!!  

i love that finish!


----------



## themike (Jun 28, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> ZOMG!!!!
> 
> i love that finish!



Thanksssssss - its so classy and looks like 3D to me, I've never seen a top pop as well as they do with this color!


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so effin jealous. That looks like amazing. Congrats Mike.


BTW. You've got an evil post count666


----------



## jordanky (Jun 29, 2011)

I just died. That is gorgeous.


----------



## themike (Jun 29, 2011)

White Cluster said:


> I'm so effin jealous. That looks like amazing. Congrats Mike.
> 
> BTW. You've got an evil post count666


 
Thanks guys! I know, I held out for as long as I could without posting to disrupt the mighty 666 - but alas, I lasted like 2 hours hahah

Sidenote, I had some of the guys over at the PRS boards take a look at her and they are amazed that she isn't a Private Stock build with that top. Usually a 1-piece 10 top with a quilt like that won't make production. I CANT WAITTTTTTT haha


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow th3m1ke, you've got a nice collection of PRS!!!


----------



## themike (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks man! It's been a long time coming. I made a trade for my first Custom 24 and it just hit me like a bug. I started trading off all my collection and aquiring more PRSi. 

I have one guitar left, my ESP Cusotm Shop Eclipse, that I'm holding onto to for furture trades for a really nice or special PRS.


----------



## ghost2II2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Gorgeous collection! I think my MM Petrucci is about to find itself on the market to help fund a new PRS. If I should stumble upon a nicely figured Angry Larry in my travels, then I'll have no choice but to pull the trigger. Congrats Man!


----------



## Rook (Jun 29, 2011)

Black Gold is my favourite PRS finish ever, closely followed by Fire Red.


I think what I'm getting at is, I hate you.


----------



## themike (Jun 29, 2011)

ha thanks guys, I know you don't mean it


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jun 29, 2011)

Quite the family, Nice OP!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful. How do you find the heel on them? I REALLY wish they'd make a 7


----------



## themike (Jun 29, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Beautiful. How do you find the heel on them? I REALLY wish they'd make a 7


 
I like the heel in the sense that I've never had to think about it. Its comfortable, and never in my way. Its not as aesthetically pleasing as some but feel wise its perfect. 

Don't worry - there *has* to be a 7 coming soon.....there just has to be. Whether it be an SE or a limited production run there just has to be hahah


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 29, 2011)

Well that tears it.


I'm buying a 513 this year if I have to sell every other guitar I own.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 30, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Thanks man! It's been a long time coming. I made a trade for my first Custom 24 and it just hit me like a bug. I started trading off all my collection and aquiring more PRSi.
> 
> I have one guitar left, my ESP Cusotm Shop Eclipse, that I'm holding onto to for furture trades for a really nice or special PRS.




You know I do still have one PRS, Mike?


----------



## themike (Jun 30, 2011)

yellowv said:


> You know I do still have one PRS, Mike?


 
I thought you were holding out for a JP for that  haha


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm gonna try a PRS this week-end finally^^ Can't wait!


----------



## Dopey Trout (Jun 30, 2011)

You git, they all look fantastic!

I've got a CE22 with BKPs which is my main squeeze. Massive PRS fan here, hoping to end up with a Hollowbody some day, and a McCarty Soapbar, and a Custom 22


----------



## themike (Jun 30, 2011)

Dopey Trout said:


> You git, they all look fantastic!
> 
> I've got a CE22 with BKPs which is my main squeeze. Massive PRS fan here, hoping to end up with a Hollowbody some day, and a McCarty Soapbar, and a Custom 22


 
Ha clearly we are from the same shcool of thought my friend! 

I really really want a Hollowbody to round off my collection


----------



## themike (Jun 30, 2011)

Just got an update from the guys at the shop. I asked if they could shoot me some natural light photos and they were insanley fast with em' ! This wood should have been a private stock guitar 100%, oh well


----------



## MFB (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Vairish (Jun 30, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


>



Holy crap thats beautiful!


----------



## Dopey Trout (Jun 30, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Ha clearly we are from the same shcool of thought my friend!
> 
> I really really want a Hollowbody to round off my collection



Indeed! Part of me wishes I'd figured this out later though so I had a collection to sell so I could get loads in one month, like a certain bastard around here 

jks 

Also GODDAMN, that 513 is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## yellowv (Jun 30, 2011)

That thing looks friggin awesome. I think the reason it didn't make PS is probably bc the quilt is a bit "dead" looking in the control area. That said I think it's perfect IMO.


----------



## themike (Jul 1, 2011)

ha thanks man. That could be possible, oh well - I can live with it


----------



## yellowv (Jul 1, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> ha thanks man. That could be possible, oh well - I can live with it



Yeah me too.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 1, 2011)

wow.
Turtle shell is usually my favourite PRS finish but now...


----------



## White Cluster (Jul 1, 2011)

This color is amazing in person.


----------



## rotebass (Jul 4, 2011)

This thread is better than porn.


----------



## OlisDead (Jul 4, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


>



Wow. Gorgeous!


----------



## themike (Jul 4, 2011)

rotebass said:


> This thread is better than porn.



Thanks, although, I dunno it I agree with that. Gotta love boobies


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 4, 2011)

Is it there yet? 


Also I'm joining the PRS club this week.


----------



## themike (Jul 4, 2011)

Bekanor said:


> Is it there yet?
> 
> 
> Also I'm joining the PRS club this week.



Not yet, sir! WHATD YA GET WHATD YA GET?!


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 4, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Not yet, sir! WHATD YA GET WHATD YA GET?!



A gentleman never tells until the money has changed hands.


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 5, 2011)

Paypal'd this morning so I guess I'll spill the beans soon.


----------



## themike (Jul 5, 2011)

Bekanor said:


> Paypal'd this morning so I guess I'll spill the beans soon.



I eagerly await your NGD thread, and welcome you to the brotherhood with open arms! haha


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 6, 2011)

Now it's official (though not here yet, I'll make an NGD with my own pics when it arrives).


----------



## themike (Jul 6, 2011)

Did you buy that from Adam? haha Congrats!


----------



## yellowv (Jul 6, 2011)

Thats my old Artist. You will be pleased. Looks like when i get back from vacation I will be sending off my last PRS. When the hell are you gonna change your avatar, Mike?


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah I don't how it didn't get snapped up in the amount of time it took me to organise the capital but I guess it was "meant to be".

Somehow "stoked" just doesn't do justice.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 7, 2011)

It really is fantastic. As mint as a 10 year old guitar could possibly be. Its beautiful and a tone monster for sure.


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 7, 2011)

yellowv said:


> It really is fantastic. As mint as a 10 year old guitar could possibly be. Its beautiful and a tone monster for sure.



The board looks really dark for rosewood, is it a special species or has there been anything special done to it or am I just used to seeing the ikea grade rosewood Ibanez build fretboards out of?


----------



## yellowv (Jul 7, 2011)

It's Indian Rosewood and yes it is a very dark piece, plus I oiled the board with Fret Dr. just before Adam got it back from me. It is much darker than the other two PRSi I have had.


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 8, 2011)

yellowv said:


> It's Indian Rosewood and yes it is a very dark piece, plus I oiled the board with Fret Dr. just before Adam got it back from me. It is much darker than the other two PRSi I have had.



I'm preparing for many nights being too excited to sleep.


----------



## MFB (Jul 8, 2011)

This thread is making me want a PRS, even though I'm happy with my American Strat and Steiny. Fuck you guys


----------



## Whitestrat (Jul 8, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> I find myself looking at these tops, and inlays and just thinking of their journey from raw product to finished product.


 
Congratulations. It sounds as if you're almost ready for the next step to realise what you just said.

Give this man a call: www.schroederguitars.com

Whatever you find lacking in the PRSi, like features (I don't mean quality), you can culminate them into a fine custom.

Like this: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ions/138835-making-lilith-6-string-dream.html


----------



## themike (Jul 8, 2011)

Whitestrat said:


> Congratulations. It sounds as if you're almost ready for the next step to realise what you just said.
> 
> Give this man a call: www.schroederguitars.com
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations, seems as if you're almost ready to hear how little care I give. I don't have anything against Jason and I think he builds moumentous instruments - but he's not for me. I love everything about my PRSi and have never had to urge to go to a private luthier after the fact. And although you may be saving some final costs (JS vs PRS PS), his wait list is substancial. I also have no urge to go private stock, and have yet to find a body and headstock design I like remotely half as much as I enjoy Paul's designs. I'm happy that you got you're dream instrument, as I posted in you're thread, but I'm beyond happy with all my instruments and supporting a company with a massive production line yet is still as personal as PRS is.


----------



## Whitestrat (Jul 8, 2011)

Hahaha... Ok ok... If the PRSi work for you, then that's great. Just thought I'd suggest the next obvious step after owning so many PRSi, what you might want to try custom.

Nik Huber? Don Grosh? Scott French? Dave McNaught? Nothing? Nothing works for you at all? Or is the waiting list the key that's getting to you?


----------



## ESPfanboy (Jul 8, 2011)

/drool. Nice PRS collection!


----------



## themike (Jul 9, 2011)

Whitestrat said:


> Hahaha... Ok ok... If the PRSi work for you, then that's great. Just thought I'd suggest the next obvious step after owning so many PRSi, what you might want to try custom.
> 
> Nik Huber? Don Grosh? Scott French? Dave McNaught? Nothing? Nothing works for you at all? Or is the waiting list the key that's getting to you?



It's not that, it's just that I'm extremely happy and none of those guitars visually appeal to me as much as the shape and design of my PRSi. Some of the designs are cool but the wow factor comes from over the top inlays which I'm not into. I've blacked Blackmachines, Schroders, Thorns, and Knaggs' and they are all beyond awesome, but none of them made me go "wow, I should sell all my PRSi and get one". There's no "obvious next step", you're either happy, or you continue the journey to find something you like more.


----------

